# Help -



## Ocky (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello friends-

I am a noob to this forum and forums in general. Several questions I have that someone

can help with.

#1) How to send Private Mail?

#2) When posting, how to add pictures?

As you can tell I've never done either, however, I'd like to start.

Ocky


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Ocky,

-To send a PM click on the avatar picture of the user. This will direct you to the personal info board. On the right side you can find send me a PM personal message.

- you can also find a small envelope icon at th etop of the browser that directs you to the messenger. There you can hit the composer button

- to add pictures (actually upload your own) you need to activate the [More Reply Options] at bottom right (when using Reply function. This will keep your original message and updates to an extended editor. Here is the Attach function at the bottom. Don't forget to Browse --> Attach --> Adding the file. It will show up as an insert code for a numbered attachment, but once you preview the message it will show the content.

- if your image is already on the web, just use the insert image icon from the editor toolbar (header) and paste the URL web address. The image will be loaded.

Have fun,

Tremo


----------

